# Code 10 on a Network Adapter.



## ShockwaveLover (Dec 5, 2008)

I hate to impose, but I have just about reached the end of my tether.

Currently, I'm trying to connect my new machine to the net. To do this, I've bought a Netgear DG834 Wired Modem/Router, which will link both the family computer (XP Home SP3) and my computer (Vista SP1) to the web via ADSL.

I installed said router, and got the XP machine up and running. However, when I plugged the cable into the Vista rig, nothing registered. I checked the router status, and it assured me that the link was operational. I tried another cable. Still nothing. Even the BIOS told me that the cable was there, but the computer just kept telling me there was no router or network deected. I went into device manager, and upon opening the 'Network Adapters' tab, and clicking properties, I was told that: 'This device cannot start. (Code 10)'.

The network adapter in question is listed as a 'Realtek RTL8168/8111 Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0), and is installed on a Gigabyte GA-X48-DS5 motherboard.

How can I solve this?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd start by downloading and installing the chipset and network drivers for that motherboard. The indications are that either the drivers are incorrect or corrupt, or the hardware has failed.


----------



## ShockwaveLover (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you very much, Sir. Are there any things I should be careful about/proceedures I should follow when downloading and installing these? And what is a chipset driver?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The chipset drivers are for the support chipset on the motherboard. They will be on the Gigabyte site for that specific model of MB, and you'll also find the network drivers there as well.


----------

